# Reportagem MeteoAlerta - (Diário Digital /LUSA)



## vitamos (17 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

Reportagem do Diário Digital e LUSA com o nosso colega Artur Rebelo 




> *Paixão por tempestades faz Artur Rebelo largar tudo para fotografar raios e coriscos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: Diário Digital


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 18:40)

Este ano tem sido uma fartura, muito bom


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2012 às 19:02)

Um grande abraço ao Rebelo! E parabéns à equipa do MeteoAlerta pelo excelente trabalho!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Mais uma bela reportagem! Parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2012 às 01:37)

A noticia acabou de sair também no P3 do jornal público. Com direito a montagem de imagens e tudo .

http://p3.publico.pt/node/5850


----------



## trepkos (19 Dez 2012 às 11:23)

Parabéns Rebelo! Muito bem! A reportagem está a ser difundida em vários órgãos jornalísticos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2012 às 16:11)

Muitos parabéns. Fico bastante contente que esta nossa realidade se vá difundindo.


----------

